# Nigerian dwarf prices and breeder info



## knightrider (Feb 28, 2012)

Have prices gone up on nice Nigerian dwarf does? I bought some nice does about four years ago in northern Virginia and now am looking for nice quality does again. The prices seem to start at $500. I'm not complaining because I want quality and ultimately it will help me in the long run...but am curious if there is an upward trend on these goats?

Also does anyone have good breeder recommendation in Loudoun county Virginia or nearby? Or within driving distance? Tia


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm in WV, and $500 or more is what I've seen for top quality Nigerian Dwarfs. You can get some pretty good girls for $300 to $400, though, if you look long enough (and maybe get a bit lucky ).


----------

